# Bear with worms



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

My sweet new dog (bear) now looks more like a chiwawa than a Labrador. Several days after I got my new dog of 1.5 months old (because the dam was stolen) I discovered it had worms! I've been force feeding, medicating, cleaning with bleach and Detol. The poor dog is so skinny now. The vet gave her some medication to help her. Poor thing! First her mom is stolen and now she has to go thru this. 

All 3 of her sisters have died (one mysteriously disappeared so I assume it died and they didn't want to tell the 14 yr. old boy his dog was dead). She's still not out of the woods, but I think she's on the mend.

Why am I sharing this???????
I don't know :sorry:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> My sweet new dog (bear) now looks more like a chiwawa than a Labrador. Several days after I got my new dog of 1.5 months old (because the dam was stolen) I discovered it had worms! I've been force feeding, medicating, cleaning with bleach and Detol. The poor dog is so skinny now. The vet gave her some medication to help her. Poor thing! First her mom is stolen and now she has to go thru this.
> 
> All 3 of her sisters have died (one mysteriously disappeared so I assume it died and they didn't want to tell the 14 yr. old boy his dog was dead). She's still not out of the woods, but I think she's on the mend.
> 
> ...


Poor thing...but she will have inherited these worms from her mother and is so young to be given medication....but are you sure that it is worms.?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

What are you feeding her?

Can I suggest boiled hamburger ("minced beef") and rice, together. It's nice and bland but full of protein and starch, which will help her. Just for a couple of days, though. And make sure to cool it well before feeding it to her.

Poor baby, and poor you.

Do you have a bankie to wrap her up in and cuddle?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Do not give her milk.. unless it is proper puppy milk.
Rice is full of starch so this will help bind her.
An old wives tale but not sure how much of it is true.. carrots are good for worming so finely grate carrots into your dogs rice.

Sorry but it does not look like your inlaws looked after their animal very well for the pups to be in this state.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> An old wives tale but not sure how much of it is true.. carrots are good for worming so finely grate carrots into your dogs rice.


I've never heard of that and had to check. Sure enough, it's all over the internet, carrots are "offensive" to parasites and will help flush them out.

I learned something today. Thanks, Maiden!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

When I was in Egypt, somebody brought me 2 one week old kittens they had found in their trash bins.
They were almost dead....one actually died the next day.
I took him to the vet (Dr Sameh in Hurghada) and he told me to feed him baby formula milk....they don't have a subsititute puppy or kitten milk in Egypt...
I was told cow's milk was far too rich... even skimmed.
The vet wormed him,  he slept in a huge box with a cuddly toy and hot water bottle, he was fed every 2 hours...I got up in the night to feed and toilet him....carried him round in the daytime in a 'baby sling' I made....
Now he's the biggest toughest 7 year old cat there is!! My best friends in Egypt moved into my flat when I moved out....Jack the cat is still living there with them....he's the most pampered cat in Egypt!!
I guess my point , Janice, is..... We have to pick up the neglect and abandonment Egyptian animals go through... but at least we can make life better for a few!!
Good luck with Bear.....he sounds like a fighter!!


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

hurghadapat said:


> Poor thing...but she will have inherited these worms from her mother and is so young to be given medication....but are you sure that it is worms.?


There is no doubt - they've come out both ends. YUCK!


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> What are you feeding her?
> 
> Can I suggest boiled hamburger ("minced beef") and rice, together. It's nice and bland but full of protein and starch, which will help her. Just for a couple of days, though. And make sure to cool it well before feeding it to her.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the food tip, but I think this would be a bit much for her, she's in very sad state. The vet told me baby food and yogurt with honey all mixed together. She can't seem to keep this down though. I've been giving here scalene and glucose with a syringe. She's got meds for deworming, and to help her not to throwing up. 

As far as the blankie goes...Sami's old shirts are being recycled for doggie blankets as the wash loads are in constant motion. Again, YUCK!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hyper_janice said:


> Thanks for the food tip, but I think this would be a bit much for her, she's in very sad state. The vet told me baby food and yogurt with honey all mixed together. She can't seem to keep this down though. I've been giving here scalene and glucose with a syringe. She's got meds for deworming, and to help her not to throwing up.
> 
> As far as the blankie goes...Sami's old shirts are being recycled for doggie blankets as the wash loads are in constant motion. Again, YUCK!




Personally I would not give him yoghurt as it is a dairy product and dairy is one of the worse things for upset stomachs. I am not a vet but I know that dairy products are a no no.. even in children with an upset stomach.

Antinal from the chemist.. is fine to give.. 5mm 3 times a day.. this is for the treatment of diarrhoea and gastroenteritis, 

Loyydran powder mixed with boiled water to stop dehydration.


----------

